# Does your cat like fruitcake?? Mine does!



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango just about attacks us when were are eating fruitcake! He will take it out of our hand as we are putting it up to or mouths! THis is the kind my mother in law makes, not the yucky kind at the store. He also loves olives and tries to get them out of hubby's martini. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

zippy96444 said:


> He will take it out of our hand as we are putting it up to or mouths!


He was probably trying to save your lives! :lol:


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

One Christmas, while we were out, my daughter's Cornish Rex, Dodger got into the fruitcake and ate 1/2 lb. 8O He had to go through wrapping paper, plastic, and cardboard too, so I think I can say he likes it  

Needless to say he wasn't feeling too good for a while, but I know he'd do it again given the opportunity.

Michelle


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

zippy96444 said:


> THis is the kind my mother in law makes, not the yucky kind at the store.





marie73 said:


> He was probably trying to save your lives! :lol:


Probably was, because he didn't *know *that it was the good kind that grandma makes! :lol: 

Ellie licked a piece of my lemon bar last night. Silly cats. :roll: Cookie stood up on his back legs, front paws on the table at my dh's elbow at suppertime a few nights ago. Dh told him that he's "NOT getting tenderloin. Sorry. We pay too much for your food the way it is! You're not eating mine too!" 

I felt sorry for Cookie (who never begs usually... it must have just smelled extra good) so I called him over to me and I gave him a piece of my meat. That's all it took and he was satisfied.  Poor baby... Dh was just being a scrooge! :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Trixie will act the same way, but with crackers. Her favorite are Saltines.
I don't know what it is, but she just goes absolutely nuts for a piece of cracker... she'll do her best to swipe it out of my hand before it makes it to my mouth.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

marie73 said:


> zippy96444 said:
> 
> 
> > He will take it out of our hand as we are putting it up to or mouths!
> ...


LOL!


----------

